# Frogs & Toads > Fire Belly Toads (Bombina) >  Fire Belly Toad Stopped Eating

## Nevfalath

Good afternoon,

I just joined this forum because I desperately need help with my poor toad.  I've had him for years and years.  A couple months ago he stopped eating.  I assumed he was shedding because he has done that before.  But like I said, that was a couple months ago and he STILL isn't eating.  I've tried over and over to feed him.  He is just not interested.  He is now starting to lose weight and become listless.  I am so worried about him.  I debating taking him to a vet, but there are no frog specialists in the area.   (The last time I brought a frog to an "exotic animal" vet, he ended up dying anyway.  The same vet also prescribed an eye medication that killed my leopard gecko.  I do not trust him anymore).

Today I noticed a new symptom.  One of his eyes was cloudy.  I gently rubbed it and what looked like a white fluffy patch came off.  His eyes are not bright anymore.

I could really use some advice.  I am going to try to force feed him although I am nervous about it.  If anyone has anything helpful to suggest or share, I'd greatly appreciate it.

Thank you.

----------


## MantisMan

wat is the photoperiod like? mine stopped eating in less than 13 hours of daylight
he may have an infection, but him in a cage with some wet paper towels and see wat his feces look like if he produces any
also find a better vet
if u can come to CT, litchfield hills animal hospital i think it's called, is a good place to bring exotics  :Smile:

----------


## Nevfalath

It's the dead of summer so it's warm and sunny still.  He has never done this for this long before...  I will try separating him but I doubt he will go to the bathroom.  He has not eaten anything in months.  I'm so worried about him.  I don't understand why he won't eat anymore.

----------


## MantisMan

is he being bullied out of food? did u try offering different food? they usually can't resist earthworms
want me to send u some lobster roaches for him? did u try force feeding? is he being kept too hot?

----------


## Nevfalath

No, I separate him and the other toad when it's feeding time to make sure they both get enough to eat.

As for offering different food, I definitely want to, however I can only find crickets, mealworms and waxworms at the local pet stores...  do you happen to know a good website I can maybe order healthier food from?  I heard earthworms are good for them, but I don't really want to dig in my yard constantly to find them... also, won't they be too big??  What are lobster roaches?  I've never heard of them.  I will have to look them up!

There is a light on them during the day for warmth, but the water temperature is kept cool in case it's gets too warm for them.  I don't think it's too hot...

I have not tried force feeding him yet, but I have been debating it and I think it might come down to that.  I'm just afraid to try it.  I have had to force feed other reptiles and amphibians before, and it never worked well for them.

I'm so worried.  His eyes look so dark, almost completely black.  And his skin turned a very dark green.  He also has been smacking his mouth a lot.  I can not figure out what could be wrong with him.  I am trying to feed him now, but I know he won't eat...   :Frown:

----------


## MantisMan

i have a wood pile behind my house where i can find worms easily
they r a good size for the toads
lobster roaches r great for amphibs
if u hold a piece of worm up to his mouth and touch his bottom lip with it he may reflexively nip at it
mine do this a lot
is he losing a lot of weight? he sounds like he is either compacted or just getting old and refusing food

----------


## Nevfalath

He pushes food away with his hand.  He didn't eat again last night.  I tried to force feed him, but he fights too much.

He has lost a lot of weight and is getting thin.  I'm going on vacation next week and am desperately trying to get some food into him before I go. I don't want to burden a frog-sitter with a frog who won't eat, and I won't enjoy myself if I am worrying about him.

----------


## MantisMan

how old is this frog? i see at pet stores an emergency insectivore feed kit it comes with powder stuff u mix with water, put in a syringe (all this comes in the kit) and feed it oraly
if u want i can go to the store and get it and ship it to u just reimburse me or u can look for it at your pet stores or online it's either fluker's or zoo med brand i forget which but it has the bearded dragon logo i think...

----------


## Nevfalath

Thank is very kind of you.  I will look for it and see if any pet stores nearby sell it.  Thank you for the suggestion!

----------


## Nevfalath

I picked up some Fluker's Reptile Vitamin with Beta Carotene. It says it has all the essential vitamins and calcium in it. Is this a good choice?

I also managed to force feed him 2 mealworms today.  He was not happy at all and struggled the entire time.

I am thinking I might order some Phoenix Worms online.  I read those are very good for them.

----------


## MantisMan

i dont recommend mealworms
u need waxworms, they contain lots of fat which he needs to gain in order to absorb fat soluble nutrients  :Wink:

----------


## Nevfalath

I force fed him for a couple weeks and now he is finally eating on his own again.  I am so thrilled!  Thanks so much for the support and information!

----------


## Faith

That is awesome to hear! Has his eyes cleared up as well?

----------


## Kyle4

how did you manage to get his mouth open? im having issues getting one of mine to eat... he wont open his mouth no matter what i try...  :Frown:  he is not even trying to eat. im thinking about sitting them up in my window for a while..? suggestions? i cant afford and dont want to lose a nother FBT!  :Frown:

----------


## Nevfalath

His eyes are very dark, like they are dialated all the time, but they are not cloudy.

I read online a very helpful procedure for force-feeding.  This is the link:  force feeding

----------


## adinco

sooo glad to hear he's on the mend!

----------


## Kyle4

Day 1 of force feeding succes!  :Smile:  hoping a few more days and he will be fine. it went relativly smooth. i felt bad for prying his mouth open :'( but its for the better!

----------


## Nevfalath

Agreed.  Mine hated it too, but it's for the best!  I'm glad you got some food into you frog's belly.  It only took a week of force feeding for me... hopefully you have the same success!   :Smile:

----------


## Nevfalath

Well he is back to not eating again.  I don't know what his problem is.  He is still so skinny.  I guess I will have to try force feeding him again but it stresses him out so badly.

Is it possible there is something wrong with his health?  Is it best to let fate take place?   :Frown:

----------

